# My success story!



## janb1 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is the first time Ive posted here after many years of trawling. I feel that I have to share my trials and errors with you. I developed IBS-C about 9 years ago, after my first child was born. I belive it was brought on by the stress of a colicy baby and multiple viruses brought home from daycare.
I had a gastroscopy, colonoscopy and endoscopic abdominal surgery done which eventually gave me a diagnosis of IBS. Daily Movicol helped to loosen the stools but the abdominal pain and bloating remained. SSRI Escitalopam helped with the bloating and pain but the weight gain, zombie like mood and low libido was unpleasant. Tried various exclusion diets but nothing really helped (although I'm sticking to the LCHF one now because it has helped me lose weight and I feel better eating real food). 
Was found to have low iron levels so started taking Autrin capsules (South Africa) which strangely helped make me regular, so stopped the Movicol. Now taking Solal Haematinic Formula which works just as well.
Weaned off the SSRI very slowly over 6 months (hard to get off this stuff!), pain and bloating started again. Mebeverine helped a bit with pain not bloating.
The I Googled LATEST IBS RESEARCH 2016 and a recent article pointed me to a site which claims that Danish researchers have found a cure for IBS, an antihistamine with active ingredient Ebastine (brand name Kestine in South Africa). I suffer from non-allergic rhinitis (did full allergy testing, not allergic to anything they tested for), have been taking Cetirizine for years anyway. So I figured I'd give the Kestine a try, and WOW!!! All my symptoms disappeared after the second day of taking this little beauty of a tablet. I've been on it for a week and I feel the best I've felt in years!!!
I really hope this will work for someone else out there, as it has changed my life. Thank you so much Danish scientists, whoever you are!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Today I read the story of a guy that has been been taking it for three days and has experienced a dramatic reduction of pain.


----------



## Linkin Liang (Feb 22, 2016)

Can Anyone else confirm that this Medicine is working? There aint much online about it and i dont think its readily available around the world


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think that it is widely available. I don't think it works for everyone.


----------

